# Is there a discord?



## chinaskibandini (Apr 8, 2018)

Wondering if anybody had access to a live discord among other commercial sparkies.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

chinaskibandini said:


> Wondering if anybody had access to a live discord among other commercial sparkies.


Read any thread in the Controversial Section. There's always discord there. :biggrin:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Huh? I'm not understanding the topic here.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

lighterup said:


> Huh? I'm not understanding the topic here.


You're not alone. Return of the Smog Monster.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

lighterup said:


> Huh? I'm not understanding the topic here.


I had to Google it, still don't understand.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OPs user name checks out. :smile:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OPs user name checks out. :smile:


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Discord is an app for live chat that gamers use to talk in-game. 

I think the OP is asking if there is a live chat for the electrical industry.

Like this forum but without typing.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> Discord is an app for live chat that gamers use to talk in-game.
> 
> I think the OP is asking if there is a live chat for the electrical industry.
> 
> Like this forum but without typing.



what a nightmare.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

gpop said:


> what a nightmare.


Something about a turd in a punchbowl?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

:vs_shocked:could you imagine what this forum would be 
like ..._"Live"_?

typing slows it all down a bit. you'd have a bunch of guys 
and maybe a few gals ,_ allll who like to talk_ , trying
to get a word in at once ...pissed off about this or that...
_Trump this...Canada that...fan boys this...****'s that_

yeah...no thanx


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Wayyyy toooooo much bandwidth needed.

It would have to be subscription based at that point.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Is there a discord?


No, it's datcord.





(couldn't resist)


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

He said "discord", but I really think he means "discourse". 

Forum sites are about the closest thing to live discourse, but of course they aren't necessarily in real time.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> He said "discord", but I really think he means "discourse".
> 
> Forum sites are about the closest thing to live discourse, but of course they aren't necessarily in real time.


Who the hell knows nowadays? Millennials can't spell and bastardize the english language so much it's damn hard to keep up without Google. :vs_mad:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

They had a chat room at tradeworks. It got discorded a lot of the time.


----------

